# Bridges



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

What is the name for this bridge, please? Are there any HO scale models? Thanks


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like a ballasted deck plate girder bridge...


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Scenic Express has one (item no. AU11341) in HO with 13" span. They aren't hard to make from scratch, but they are a bit tedious. Here's one I made using styrene.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Stejones82 said:


> What is the name for this bridge, please? Are there any HO scale models? Thanks


Stejones82;

As shaygetz points out, that type of bridge is called a "plate girder" bridge. Since the big girders are below the track, rather than beside it, it is a "deck" plate girder bridge. I can't see the top, so I don't know if this bridge has a base with ballast over it, or is an "open deck" type with the ties resting directly on the girders and no ballast on the bridge. Both types are very common in real life, and there are several brands of model kits for such bridges. Micro Engineering makes beautifully detailed plate girder bridges in either the open deck or ballasted deck varieties. They sell them in HO-scale, and N-scale. I have several of the N-scale kits on my layout. The plate girder bridges can also be combined to form a larger bridge, like the big steel trestle in the 2nd photo.

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

The heavy flange riding outboard at the tops of the girders suggests a bearing structure. I don't know if it's meant to carry a walkway with refuges every 30 yards or so, but it could certainly be designed to support a load of ballast.

There are two main designs for girders in the railway world: through girders and deck girders. This combination bridge was on an earlier layout of mine. It's the Micro Engineering '150' combination' bridge.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks all! Been brain-dead the past two days after my 2d Moderna vaccine, but better this morning. I appreciate your time educating me and other new folks!


----------

